# Achtung: Online-Betrug mit Internet-Domains



## Newsfeed (1 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/109300/109354/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Achtung: Online-Betrug mit Internet-Domains*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Online-Betrügereien sind nicht nur auf Phishing oder Online-Banking begrenzt, auch Inhaber von Internet-Domains laufen Gefahr, auf Schwindler herein zu fallen, bares Geld und im schlimmsten Fall gar die Domain zu verlieren. Dabei haben sich drei Betrugsmethoden herauskristallisiert, die am häufigsten eingesetzt werden.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2009)

*AW: Achtung: Online-Betrug mit Internet-Domains*

Der Link ist falsch oder defekt


> We're sorry - An Error Occurred


----------

